# still waiting for my p99 to arrive



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

from bud's...should be in this week though.
cheers


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> from bud's...should be in this week though.
> cheers


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

couldn't wait for the gun show in 2 more weeks..
the good thing is like you said.....if i waited for the gun show to buy one and it isn't there..i'd have to wait longer..

the bad thing is..when i do go to the gun show and see a nice looking compact p99...i will be damn tempted to get that one too.

i must control myself.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> i must control myself.


good luck.... I long given up on that


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> the bad thing is..when i do go to the gun show and see a nice looking compact p99...i will be damn tempted to get that one too.
> 
> i must control myself.


No, go ahead and get 2  :smt023


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i know for a fact i want a subcompact...i don't have one yet...

the 999c fits the bill well..so does the heckler and koch 2000 that i am looking at right now..

any thoughts on the latter???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless U get the P2000sk, the fullsize P2000 will be larger than the P99c.

The P2000 is a nice gun. But, it's either a regular DA/SA (w/ no way to keep it cocked and locked), or U can get the LEM trigger version. That is a pretty nice trigger. Light DAO trigger that doesn't get heavy until the final break. Good for a carry gun I think. BUt, not too fantastic for shooting pullseyes at the range for long periods of time. The final break of the trigger is strange, but ya get used to it if ya practice often enough. Still, I don't think its conducive to bulleye shooting. Ya would want the DA/SA for that so U can shoot in SA w/ the lighter pull...


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

HK P2k is a nice pistol. But the soon to be realeased P30 looks soooo much better.


----------

